# جلفنة الحديد



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
انا زميلكم ولكن من قسم الهندسة المدنية ووفقنى الله فى افتتاح وتاسيس شركة مصرية بنظام الاستثمار فى المملكة العربية السعودية وجعلت التخصص الأساسى لشركتى هو الأعمال الفولاذية المتكاملة
وانا الآن بصدد انشاء مصنع تشكيل معادن واريد ان اخصص جزء من مساحة المصنع لأعمل فيه احواض جلفنة 
برجاء تزويدى بمعلومات كاملة عن احواض الجلفنة والتكنولوجيا الخاصة بها
وما هى اللوازم الواجب توافرها لتحقيق هذه الهدف
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## ashraf15971 (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم زعيم الإسكندرية في الحقيقة لدي بعض الأوراق التي تتحدث عن الجلفنة وهي ليست على الكمبيوتر وإن شاء الله نحاول أن نمدك ببعض المعلومات المتاحة على جهازي أو من على الشبكة العنكبوتية ووجدت لك هذه

جلفنة الصلب بطريقة الغمر على الساخن Hot dip Galvanizing

في البداية يجب علينا ان نحضر القطع الفولاذية المراد جلفنتها و ذلك عن طريق :

تحضير و تنظيف السطح قبل عملية الجلفنة و يتم بطريقتين ممكن ان تستخدم كل واحدة منفردة او مع بعض


بتركيز عالي نسيبا


بعد التنظيف يمكن ان تشطف القطع بالماء لازالة الاثر الحمضي و من ثم تعريضها ل flux
وهو عبارة عن zinc ammonium chloride flux لمنع حدوث اكسدة على السطح


ثم يتم تغطيس القطع في حوض من الزنك المصهور (درجة الحرارة ما بين 460 و 440 درجة موية)
زمن التغطيس من دقيقتين وحتى 5 دقائق حسب سماكة الجلفنة المرادة

بعد عملية الجلفنة ممكن ان يتم تبريد القطع في الماء او محلول Sodium dichromate
لتخفيف ظهور طبقة بيضاء على سطح القطع 1- تغطيس القطع في محلول قاعدي Caustic cleaning عادة ما يستخدم Caustic soda 2- تغطيس القطع في محلول حمضي Acid pickling و يمكن استخدام حمض sulfuric Acid او hydrochloric acid بتركيز متوسط الى قوي حسب حالة القطع المراد جلفنتها


----------



## ابو محمود (28 يوليو 2009)

خى زعيم الاسكندريه
مشكور اخى على طرحك للموضوع
بعض الاخوه بيحب يشارك فيكتب مشكور (لمجرد ان يزيد من رصيده فى المشاركات)
القسم الخاص بتشكيل الصاج والالواح المعدنيه قسم جديد والمشاركين فيه قله
والوعى عند الاعضاء غير مكتمل
المهم كى لا اطيل عليك
رد الاخ فتوح على موضوعك
وانا ان شاء الله سوف ازودك بااوراق خاصه عن الجلفنه
ممكن تقولى المصنع الى انت ناوى تفتحه هيكون فين
وحجم حوض الجلفنه كام فى كام
وانواع المشغولات الى انت هتقوم بجلفنتها (مسامير او صفائح او سلاسل)
ومشكور على سعة صدرك
شرفت منتدى sheet metal


----------



## د.فرحان (30 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يفيدك هذا الكتاب :
Corrosion Prevention and Protection: Practical Solutions
By *Edward Ghali, Vedula S. Sastri, M. Elboujdaini

http://ifile.it/8dzwic9/047002402X.zip


*


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

المهندس نادر خليل قدم مجموعة طيبة جدا من المواضيع حول هذا الأمر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130377.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81887.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81880.html


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (4 أغسطس 2009)

اخوانى الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
من القلب اشكركم ومن الفم اعتذر اليكم على تسرعى فى اظهار الغضب منكم 
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم وعلى موضوعاتكم القيمة التى شاركتم بها
واتمنى خدمتكم عند زيارتكم لبيت الله الحرام​


----------



## فتوح (5 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخونا العزيز زعيم الإسكندرية

الحمد لله أنك بخير ونتمنى أن تكون هذه الروابط والمشاركات فيها إفادة لموضوعك ونتمنى مساعدتك عند اختيارك للماكينات التي ستعمل بها إن شاء الله في تشغيل الصاج


----------



## مصور فوتوغرافي (15 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخي زعيم الاسكندريه 

بشرنا تم الافتتاح وعرفت المواد المطلوبه والطريقه ؟ 

اذا مشروعك بالرياض حاضرين بأي خدمه لاني مثلك ناوي محل متخصص بالجلفنه فقط والمشروع حالياً تحت الدراسه والبحث واذا عندك معلومات عن المواد واسعارها ياليت تساعدني ولك دعوه بظهر الغيب


----------



## فتوح (18 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.galvanizeit.org/

http://www.galvinfo.com/

وهذه المواصفات

http://www.galvinfo.com/references_and_standards.htm


----------



## اسماعيل ابو السباع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم الاسكندراني معكم اخوكم ابو السباع مهندس كهرباء وموجد بالرياض وعندي خلفية كاملة عن الاعمال الحديدية و الالمنيوم لانها مهنة الاب ومتوارثها عنة رجاء التواصل 0506199973 [email protected]


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2017)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## مصطفى جبالى (6 أكتوبر 2017)

ممكن مهندس فتوح شر مفصل


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (24 يناير 2020)

السلام عليكم 
اخوان ممكن احد يرشدني ويساعدني ويجيب على سؤالي وهو هل توجد تقنية نانوية في جلفنة صفائح الحديد المستخدمة في السخان الكهربائي اكووون ممنون منكم


----------

